
1Password on Linux - koevet
http://www.lucianofiandesio.com/1password-in-linux
======
piplgobde
I use keepassx ([https://www.keepassx.org/](https://www.keepassx.org/)). Works
well and I am able to sync it with ownCloud I have on a VPS.

Also, I only use my machines to log on to services, can't bring myself to
trust anyone else's machine.

For android use, I have Keepass2Droid
([https://keepass2android.codeplex.com/](https://keepass2android.codeplex.com/))

~~~
hobarrera
The issue with keepassx is sync conflicts.

If you modify a password on machine A and a different on on machine B,
resolving the conflict requires manually exporting both to XML, manual
merging, etc. It's a real pain.

~~~
larzang
Keepass 2.x handles merges for you just fine. The mono version of Keepass 2.x
is ugly and a little clunky compared to KeepassX or the windows version of
2.x, but it's good enough.

------
TheRealDunkirk
Lastpass ([http://lastpass.com/](http://lastpass.com/)) has been my holy grail
of vital cross-platform apps for many years now, as I've switched from Linux
to Mac and back and forth and always with the Windows. Sure, it's a browser
plugin, but it works just as well with Chrome and Safari (and probably Firefox
and, <gulp>, IE). Their touch-unlockable iOS app is just icing on the cake.
I'm not getting a dime for this endorsement. It's just been a real lifesaver,
for such an important application category (at one time, as a sysadmin, I had
650 passwords in the vault), and I never have to worry about what platform I'm
running at the moment.

~~~
minaguib
It's too bad that LastPass feels like a highschool project by a dude and a
couple of friends.

Zero consistency between the browser plugin, the vault, the app, and the
mobile app. Even within the vault there's little consistency between different
panes.

I'd like to believe that they know what they're doing crypto-wise, but damn
that UX feels mickey-mousey. Even something as simple as using up/down over
the autocomplete list misbehaves.... ;(

... and don't get me started on Basic Auth support on Chrome OSX

~~~
lwf
Basic auth is a browser limitation. If you visit a site through the LastPass
menu, it'll do the basic auth dance.

------
rdtsc
I use Revelation
([http://revelation.olasagasti.info/](http://revelation.olasagasti.info/)). It
is available on Ubuntu.

Nothing too fancy but works very well. Have been using it for many years now.

------
lucaspiller
I'm using pass on OS X and Linux (synced via Dropbox). It's an open source
terminal based password manager and uses GPG under the hood. I don't have a
mobile client, but the amount of times I've needed a password on mobile when I
don't have my laptop around are far and few between.

The documentation was a bit lacking when I started, so I wrote an article with
instructions:

[http://www.stackednotion.com/blog/2012/09/10/setting-up-
pass...](http://www.stackednotion.com/blog/2012/09/10/setting-up-pass-on-
os-x/)

~~~
patcon
Most password managers on Android are bad news bears anyhow:
[http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/11/using-a-password-
man...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/11/using-a-password-manager-on-
android-it-may-be-wide-open-to-sniffing-attacks/)

~~~
gcommer
I think that argument would affect many desktop password managers as well.
Also, LastPass in particular supports a Firefox extension that works with
Firefox mobile.

------
platz
This also exists for lastpass [https://github.com/lastpass/lastpass-
cli](https://github.com/lastpass/lastpass-cli) . Very solid cli application.

~~~
Adaptive
This. The ability to use lastpass and pull passwords out for use in scripts,
offlineimap, is really lovely.

The lastpass cli utility also supports their two factor options. So you get
scriptability, ubiquity, and two factor. Killer.

------
mlopes
OpenPassword's Blimey library supports read and write for the Agile Keychain
format, written in Python. The GUI is still an early prototype.

[https://github.com/openpassword/blimey](https://github.com/openpassword/blimey)

------
ghinda
I'm surprised nobody mentioned
[https://www.passwordmaker.org/](https://www.passwordmaker.org/). It takes a
different approach, but works surprisingly well.

------
mikhailt
You could run 1Password for Windows under WINE on Linux.

~~~
veidr
Does that actually work well with 1Password? In my (years-ago) experience with
WINE it was hit or miss whether a given app would reliably work in it.

~~~
urda
It worked fine for me for when I had to use Ubuntu heavily (2013-2015). Sure I
didn't get the browser auto-fill, but at least I could access my database.

1Password, by far, is my favorite password manager.

------
hrbrtglm
Just discovered a new password manager yesterday that I didn't have time to
review (try, trust ...) : [http://enpass.io/](http://enpass.io/) It seems to
be available for every platform possible. Even if I'm perfectly happy with
keepassx, I'll problably give it a try for its prettier interface.

Has someone already used this one ?

~~~
binaryanomaly
I tried it on Linux and I was not impressed at all.

------
anh79
I use pwgen/grep/echo to manipulate a plaintext file on a ... encrypted
filesystem. Good enough?

~~~
ninjin
Sounds good enough to me, there is also Pass [1] if you want something that is
just slightly more heavy weight.

[1]: [http://www.passwordstore.org/](http://www.passwordstore.org/)

~~~
anh79
Very good tool. I will take a look. (I have used my script for years, it's
worth switching to a better thing.)

------
climaxius
I also made a Chrome extension for 1Password on Linux a while back:
[https://github.com/robbiev/multipass-
chrome](https://github.com/robbiev/multipass-chrome)

The native component is written in Go.

------
jspdown
Something I like with 1Password is the UX, browsers plugins works really good
and with the same UI as the application. After a try, It's painful to migrate
from 1Password to lastpass...

~~~
mdellabitta
I moved from 1Password to LastPass for a few reasons not related to UX:

1\. Platform support: 1Password only supports Windows and OS X. I use more
than those, and want to maintain the ability to jump between platforms at
will. 2\. Pay twice for OS X and Windows. Seems extortionate. 3\. Browser
support: I want to be able to try out browsers. At the time I made this
decision, 1Password actually reduced the number of browsers they support.

------
kyoji
No Dashlane love? [https://www.dashlane.com/](https://www.dashlane.com/)

Been using their premium service for about 2 years now, couldn't live without
it.

------
dordoka
I actually run the windows latest version of 1Password under Wine on Ubuntu
14.10 and it works perfectly. I just use the app GUI, not the browser addon so
I cannot comment on that.

------
java-man
I wrote this [https://github.com/andy-
goryachev/PasswordSafe](https://github.com/andy-goryachev/PasswordSafe)

------
jkot
KDE Wallet seems fine. It has integration with everything including Chrome.

------
signa11
would be nice if there were a bookmark synching service (paid even) which
works across browsers/machines etc.

~~~
mh-
[http://xmarks.com/](http://xmarks.com/) is owned by LastPass

------
sroerick
pass is a very good password manager.

------
zzzmarcus
This article is the perfect example of why _not_ to use Linux on the desktop.
A lot of fiddling around that eventually leads to a result that is far
inferior to what you'd get just using OS X or Windows.

~~~
chris_b
It can be if you want to use tools not designed for linux. I use keepass
([http://keepass.info/](http://keepass.info/)) on linux and android and find
it to be equivalent to 1 Password on Mac. It is in the Fedora repos (and I
assume most others) and so easy to install.

~~~
StavrosK
The problem I have with KeePass is that it doesn't integrate with my browser
well. LastPass does marginally better (it has an extension but I'm not loving
it). There's a Firefox extension for KeePass called KeeFox, but it needs
KeePass to be open and running all the time, which is annoying to me because
it needs an extra window.

~~~
jstanek
KeePass works better is you set it up to use Auto-Type, which sends keystrokes
to the window manager to type the passwords into the fields.

~~~
r00fus
I've used keepass ona a daily basis. Auto type failed with my usage patterns -
essentially I have multiple entry points per site (enterprise app) and each
has a different titlebar text.

~~~
wishiknew
I've switched from OS X a few months ago and I'm actually happier with
KeePassX than with 1Password. I hated AgileBits for the 4.0 bloat redesign
which made everything slower (this is a constant on OS X it seems). I have a
pretty simple use case with KeePassX (no sync) and here are the solutions I've
found to problems mentioned in this thread. Hope they're helpful!

Hide KeePassX's window:

Just open the settings, click the first two checkboxes ("system tray icon",
"minimize to tray instead of taskbar") and add `keepassx -min` to your login
script. It'll ask for your password and disappear.

Title bar:

KeePassX does use the browser title bar and it's sometimes not reliable. It's
easily fixable, though. Install a Greasemonkey plugin to your browser and add
scripts such as this one:

// ==UserScript==<br>// @name Google<br>// @namespace google<br>// @include
[https://accounts.google.com/*<br>//](https://accounts.google.com/*<br>//)
@grant none<br>// ==/UserScript==<br>document.title += " | Google";

Browser plugin:

I like how I could type "gmail" in Alfred and have 1Password do everything for
me. I was able to reproduce that with a bash script that I call from my own
launcher and it works just as well, if not faster.

#!/bin/bash<br>nohup xdg-open "[https://example.com/"](https://example.com/")
>&/dev/null &<br>wmctrl -a Opera<br>sleep 1<br>xte 'keydown Hyper_R' 'key
dollar' 'keyup Hyper_R'

Last line simply simulates my KeePassX Auto-Type shortcut (which I got from OS
X, yes).

Update: <br> are newlines, can't believe it's this hard to post code snippets
here.

